# Dvorak's 5th



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Hurwitz has a very interesting video about this symphony, including a lot of thematic analysis and his thoughts about the (usually mistaken) relationship between Dvorak and Brahms.


----------



## Ned Low (Jul 29, 2020)

Ive seen his video and its quite intresting. But in my opinion, the closest Dvorak got to Brahms was in his 7th and 8th symphonies. His 8th symphony reminds me of Brahms' 4th.


----------

